# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  wma vs. mp3

## l@rry

::salut:: 

je voudrais savoir quel sont les grandes diffrences entre ces deux formats de fichiers audio : wma et mp3 ( part que wma est "rserv"  Windows)

quelle est la meilleure compression pour le mme taux d'chantillonage, etc...?

----------


## Kurdran

J'ai cru comprendre que wma et meilleur que mp3 pour la compression mais de peu (le meilleur etant toujours ogg vorbis enfin je crois).
De plus le wma permet de crypter la musique.

----------


## l@rry

> De plus le wma permet de crypter la musique.


qu'est-ce que tu entends par l ?

----------


## Kurdran

Le systme DRM permet de lire la musique que si tu as la licence pour lire le morceau.

----------


## Kurdran

Le seul linux qui peux lire le wma protg c'est le linux de Archos.

----------


## natah

Kurdran a raison! Voil ce que j'ai lu sur un site: A qualit audio identique, un fichier encod en WMA (96 kbits/s) occupe donc 25% de place en moins qu'un fichier encod en MP3 (128 kbits/s). 
On pourra revoir  ce titre le tableau des bitrates que nous avons dress pour le MP3. Les techniques de compression WMA et MP3 tant semblables, la diffrence de qualit se fait sur une meilleure exploitation des caractristiques de l'oreille humaine. Cette amlioration a t rendue possible grce aux progrs des chercheurs dans la comprhension de l'oreille humaine. En effet, rappelons que le standard MP3 date du dbut des annes 1990 tandis que le WMA dans son standard actuel date de fin 2000.
Tu peux aussi voir a larry: http://www.pcastuces.com/pratique/multimedia/codecs/page2.htm

----------

